# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Simpsons quotes

## anonymid

Post your favorite Simpsons quotes, clips, and screenshots here!

----------


## Member11



----------


## Anteros



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Anteros



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Apocalyptic

All the Ralph Wiggum quotes, most definitely! ::

----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## Otherside



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------

